# pra carrier or clear!



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

hi, I'm researching information before breeding.. 
looking for tests etc.. now trying to understand them!

I am looking at dachshunds is the pra test just for them or all dogs?

If a bitch is clear but carrier will she pass on to pups?

If a stud is clear but a carrier will he pass on to pups?

If a stud and a bitch are bred both pra clear - if one is a carrier should you breed from it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

ps where do you get the test from?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

The DNA test is breed specific, so not sure where you would get it done for dachs but worth looking at the main DNA testing organisations.

You can't be clear and a carrier so not sure what your question is asking. The three DNA classifications are clear, carrier and affected. (Just to confuse matters, 'affected' does not mean the dog has it, simply that it's genetic code says that it will develop it at some time - although of course that time may never come in the dogs life)

If one parent is tested clear, then it will never produce pups that are affected, regardles of the status of the other parent. 

Basically.

Clear to clear - all pups will be clear.

Clear to carrier - some clear pups, some carrier pups.

Clear to affected - all pups carriers.

PS - do you not have a mentor in your breed? This is really preferable. What about your girls breeder (assuming a good breeder). Not only should she be experienced in the breed, but she will also have knowledge of your girls lines.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a link on the KC website which will give you list of opthalmic vets. The one that we use for our lhasas travels to a few vet practices in our area. We make the appointment with him direct and then take the dogs to the vets where he will be doing a days testing.

I don't know whether there is a DNA test available for your breed but if there is then this would be better for you as you'll know which dogs are carriers and so can avoid passing it down the lines.

The little chart that I've attached will show you how it is passed on, hope it helps make things a bit clearer for you


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I don't know whether there is a DNA test available for your breed


My mistake - I assumed because Dora was talking about clear and carrier there was a test.

If you are talking about the BVA eye test, then there is no way of knowing if a dog is a carrier from the eye test. The test will simply show whether the dogs is either unaffected (but only at the time of the test - nothing to stop them developing it later) or affected. Much can be gleaned from looking at pedigrees and health databases as patterns do emerge as to who the likely carriers are within a breed. This is why a good deal of knowledge is desirable (or access to someone who has a good deal of knowledge).

PS - Just to clarify, you cannot find out whether a dog is clear from an eye test - only that it is unaffected. That is why an annual eye test is important. Even if only having one litter, it is important to test any bitch that has bred a litter throughout it's life as many of these problems develop later and are not likely to have developed when a bitch has a litter.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> ps where do you get the test from?


A quick google shows that AHT now have a test available.


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

ahh, thankyou.. that is much clearer..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Irish setters are tested for PRA our Zoe is genetically clear both her parents were PRA clear.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

cockers are also tested for PRA....alot of breeds seem to be...OPTIGEN has copyright on some breeds, other breeds that require testing can be done through other companies if they are not under licence to the above company.
The kc website has lists of which breeds need this.

Two of my dogs are hereditary clear as both parents were tested.
Good luck


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm assuming PRA is recessive across all breeds? curious why Optigen don't have a test for Daschunds if things are that straightforward.

g-PRA is surprisingly rare in labradors - but there has been a massive testing drive in recent years and many lines are now several generations down on Clear by Parentage - I don't know if the KC are going to request testing after so many generations - it would be advisable IMHO.

I've got two DNA tested clear, 3 Clear by Parentage, 1 carrier and 1 as yet untested - breeding responsibly means that good dogs can stay in the genepool.

I've recently been pouring over the eye testing database for Labs - and up to 2008, there are only a small handful of clinically affected dogs - but those that are clinically affected (i.e. fail their eye test for g-PRA) will go blind - so needless to say - testing and breeding responsibly are very important.


----------

